# fall jacket



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

well aparently when im worried i make stuff, so heres the newest of vixies wardrobe.
tell me what you think, im thinking of mabe making coats/jackets/sweaters and setting them up for sale in an ebay store, of course vixie always gets the first though.

boys line soon to come when dodger settles in enough to be measured up.




























woudl you buy something like this and for how much? its completly reversable with the other side being the negative, black heart and strap on pink coat.
great for fall wear


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

too cute.. If I had a gilr I woudl buy one... but am not sure for how much...


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

It is very cute!! When you make a boy one let me know, I'd buy one!! As for a price...I'm not good with stuff like that, I always feel like I'm under or over charging! :0S


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

oh cute i have that same fabric in blue and pink for my girl. :lol:


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

that's really cute. How much you should charge depends on couple factors:

1. how much does the material costs?
2. how much time do you put into making just one coat?
3. your packaging materials?
4. plus your time.

I've seen outfits like this on ebay and it runs about $25. So good luck and it's really cute!

Linda and Tiny


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Awww....thats adorable! I would definitely buy it --lets us know --I think my puppies will love it during winter time --lets us know what other color you have---


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

that's very pretty!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

that's gorgeous....makes me want a girl chi now..lol


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That's beautiful! I'd probably buy one for Lily... I recently bought myself a similar jacket (dark gray and hot pink boucle thingie). :lol:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

the coat is adorable
well done it suits ur baby


----------



## xxjulyxx (Oct 24, 2005)

The coats is very well suited for your chi!
i dont want to say a price incase i under or over price it!
but i suppose if i overpriced it you would be flatterd!!
Do you do different colours?? :?:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

im currently out of work so my material has dissapeared, but stating a new job tomorrow, once i got income comming back in ive found in that material i can get black with a medium blue, light blue and medium blue (would make a coat much like that but great for boys id think) ive also found it in the same combis in blck and brown. the fabric store said theyd be getting some new ones in in a few weeks so ill let you all know what colours are available.
ive already drawn up the patern for a boys one with a bone instead of a heart! 
also thiking about doing coats exactly the same but quilets with some batting between the 2 layers (again its reversable) so its warm enough to be a winter jacket too...


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG they are so fashionable I love it.


----------

